# wahoo



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

i have caught wahoo with mono line but cable and wire leader. say if i'm fishin a cedar plug, whats the minimum sized mono leader that will take it.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

I use 300 with no problems..


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

i gotcha, i knew you could do all day, was just unsure of size.


----------

